# ~The Fires of Battle: A Salamanders Roleplay~



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_"Into the Fires of Battle, Unto the Anvil of War!"​_~Salamanders Battlecry​
The Setting is the Planet Morfang, a Death World in the Ultima Segmentum, a planet that used to belong to the Astartes Chapter known as the Void Reavers. The Void Reavers were loyal to the Imperium until the Olympious Crusade, when their Chapter Master Rovannor, turned his back on the Emperor and pledged his alliance to the Ruinous Powers. He was not alone in that betrayal, for four whole battle companies of the Void Reavers followed their master. Those who resisted were cut down and slaughtered. 

So the Void Reavers set about a decade of slaughter, sacrificing the populace of Morfang to the Chaos Gods. In this decade, the Imperium ignored the pleas for help. 

For their borders were beset on all sides. Abbaddon had recently launched his thirteenth Black Crusade, forcing the Imperials to send aid to Cadia. And such were the ferocity of recent Tyranid attacks, that the fleet sent to rescue the Imperial Citizens of Morfang was grounded into dust by Hive Fleet Leviathan. 

It was then that the Salamanders stepped in. The Salamanders Fourth Company, with elements from the Fifth reserve Company, and the First and Tenth, were sent to liberate Morfang and save the loyalists on the planet from destruction. Overall Commander was to be the Fourth Captain Xavi'san, The Master of the Fleet...

_Extract from the Chronichles of Fourth Captain Xavi'san_

After entering the Morfang system, there was a suprise ambush from the Void Reavers, hopefully delaying the Salamanders before they got to Morfang. However, before the renegade marines could pull off their ship, it was badly wounded by a shot from the Fourth Company's Strike Cruiser, _Vulkan_. 

Xavi'San curses, blood spitting from his lips, making his way back to his compartments. _How had the Void Reavers known we were were coming?_, Xavi'San ponders. _They couldn't have found out unless... unless they had warning._

Xavi'San brushed the thought out of his mind. He was being _too Paranoid_. Several Marines under his control bustled past him, and he saw Apothecary Ve'lecto kneeling over a Brother Marine, and was extracting his geneseed. 

"How many did we loose?" asks The Fourth Captain, fearing the worst.

"Five, Including Brother I'lvanius here," Ve'lecto replies grimly. "If these traitors send another dammed attack." 

"Then we will grind them into oblivion," responds Xavi'San, as the white-helmeted Space Marine climbed up. "Continue your duties, Brother. May the Emperor's Light shine upon us all." 

"You too, brother," was the Apothercary's response. Then, The Fourth Captain continued on his duties. He had work to do. 


Brother Vil'turn: You are currently injured and unable to take part in any conquest, having been injured saving your captain's life after a suprise Boarding Action by the Void Reavers. [[[OOC: Warsmith 7752 Is too busy to take part in the roleplay as of now, please lemme know when you're ready]]]

Sa'orn: You are in the combat arena of _Vulkan_, dueling against a fellow Veteran of a Sternguard element in the first Company. Describe the fight, how do you defeat him? Do you use a low blow to the stomach? Do you go for the head? You don't intend to kill him, just beat him in a freindly duel. 

Tsar'gan: You are currently walking through the spaceship, passed by a Salamanders Scout. The young recruit stops and engages you with a conversation. What does he say? What do you you respond? 

Sar'zhulgiin: You are in a part of the ship damaged by the Void Reavers attack, and Servitors scurry around. Describe your surroundings. How do you feel about the aftermath of the attack? Do you wonder if the Void Reavers know that the Salamanders are coming, will they send more attacks? Also, what do you think of your captain? Do you respect Xavi'san. 

Shri'kia: You are recovering from a blow taken from a Void Reavers renegade Chaos Sorcerer, the leader of the attack, and have just recovered and in the medical part of the ship. You see the Company's Champion, Vil'turn, lying on the sick-bed, greviously wounded, but recovering. Do you think he will be able to recover, or will the Company need a new Champion? Do you mourn the lives lost by the attack? 

Sorry for the shite update. 

~Son of Vulkan


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa'orn ducked a wide bloow from the marine in the arena, they had been going at it for nearly half an hour now, dancing all over the arena.

Time to end this. Sa'orn closed in on the veteran who responded by unleashing a flurry of blows with his dual chainswords, all bounded off Sa'orns Lightning Claws, Sa'orn then went to shoulder barge the veteran who quickly side-stepped and brought his blade around, aiming for the neck, Sa'orn let himself fall and brought his Claw round, blades retracted and brought the Veteran down with him.

'Good fight Lucius, another round?'


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Pain……so much pain, a dark shadow………a death descending towards him……death had finally come for him. Fire, all around him……cannot get up……body was……not responding. The shadow stopped……another shadow……Vil’turn……why……nothing, soothing darkness.

“NOOOOOOOOOO,” screamed Shri’kia as he awoke; hitting his head against an overhead lamp. All around him, medical bay personal and battle-brother alike looked at him. He was covered in sweat, as if a nightmare had plagued him during those few hours of sleep one gets as a Space Marine. Shri’kia sank back down onto the cold, hard surface of the bed; all his energy vanished.

“Most honored lord, please stay lying down before you hurt yourself,” said a medical Chosen to him. The Chosen was the name given to all normal humans that helped operate and keeps the Chapter functioning. Shri tried to sit up again, only to have the Chosen say again, “Please, lie back before you hurt yourself my lord,” said the Chosen. 

“I am fine, Chosen,” he said, “please go tend to those who need help the most.” With that, the Chosen departed. Shri stood up, and then sat back down immediately, feeling a cutting pain across his shoulder. Look there, he was shocked to find part of his arm augmented.

“You’re finally awake.” Shri recognized the voice of his best friend Ark’tunis walking towards him, still wearing his Apothecary battle suit. “What happened to me, I was fighting a sorcerer of the Dark Powers, and then nothing,” he asked. Ark looked at him with a sad reflection of his own face. Since the initiation, he and “Ark’tunis had been best of friends, and his only true friend in the entire chapter. Now, looking into that face, Shri knew something was seriously wrong.

“Ask him,” Ark said as he turned and pointed to the operating table in the center of the medical bay. It was then that Shri’s eyes went wide, for Vil’turn, the companies best Champion laid on it. His wounds were terrible was an understatement, for his entire left portion of his upper body was gone. Shri stood up, and found that his strength was returning, thank the Emperor. He walked over and looked at the helpless form of his former mentor. “Will he recover,” asked Shri.

“Unlikely,” said Ark, “most likely he will be entombed in a dreadnought, or sent back to serve as a servitor for the Chapter. However, his injuries are grave, his brain is damaged beyond repair, and he is slowly bleeding out from a wound in his primary heart; that for some reason will not heal. However, you should be grateful to him,” he said.

Turning back to Shri, Ark continued, “When we found you too, he was as you see now, but you were worse. Bleeding out horrendously, it surprises me that you have recovered so quickly.” He murmured the last part, allowing Shri to see the suspicion in his eyes. 

The dark shape……cannot block…PAIN, so much pain……Vil’turn……the dark shape retreated. As cry of anguish……a snap……darkness.

The memories came flooding back to him, and in that instant he remembered his duel with the Chaos Sorcerer. He remembered how fast he was, how he found himself suddenly held down by chains made of human flesh. How the Sorcerer had struck him, and how pain had enveloped his body. Just like……just like…….

“The Companies going to need a new Champion now,” Ark commented, interrupting Shri from the horrible memories that plagued him. He turned to look at him, “you should rest my friend, for those wounds will take at least another day to heal. In the meantime rest, practice, and may the Emperor watch over you, Shri.” 

“As he does for all of us,” intoned Shri, who then turned and hobbled out of the medical bay.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey King, are they gonna deploy to the planet next, cause I was gonna write a filler on how Shri'kia recovers, and escribe his wargear??


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Try to keep all out of charachter chat in the Recruitment Thread, emporershand, please. Yeah, I'll deploy on the planet next. Just waiting for Sar'zhulgiin and Tsar'gan. 

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Sar'zhulgiin was surprised, and angry that the voidreavers knew their location. He looked at the destruction around him, the wires hanging from the ceiling, the servitors running around, desperate to fix the damage caused from the attack. He had no idea whether the ground forces knew, but he did not care. His captain was a well respected individual so Sar'zhulgiin respected him. All of this meant nothing for the attack, not for him, he just wanted to kill some renegades.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_"Into the Fires of Battle, Unto the Anvil of War!"​_

~Salamanders Battlecry​
The Setting is the Planet Morfang, a Death World in the Ultima Segmentum, a planet that used to belong to the Astartes Chapter known as the Void Reavers. The Void Reavers were loyal to the Imperium until the Olympious Crusade, when their Chapter Master Rovannor, turned his back on the Emperor and pledged his alliance to the Ruinous Powers. He was not alone in that betrayal, for four whole battle companies of the Void Reavers followed their master. Those who resisted were cut down and slaughtered. 

So the Void Reavers set about a decade of slaughter, sacrificing the populace of Morfang to the Chaos Gods. In this decade, the Imperium ignored the pleas for help. 

For their borders were beset on all sides. Abbaddon had recently launched his thirteenth Black Crusade, forcing the Imperials to send aid to Cadia. And such were the ferocity of recent Tyranid attacks, that the fleet sent to rescue the Imperial Citizens of Morfang was grounded into dust by Hive Fleet Leviathan. 

It was then that the Salamanders stepped in. The Salamanders Fourth Company, with elements from the Fifth reserve Company, and the First and Tenth, were sent to liberate Morfang and save the loyalists on the planet from destruction. Overall Commander was to be the Fourth Captain Xavi'san, The Master of the Fleet...​
Extract from the Chronichles of Fourth Captain Xavi'san​
FOURTH CAPTAIN XAVI'SAN looked at his surrounding members in the Drop Pod that they were stationed in, as a loud klaxons ran out, signaling the launch. A skull-faced Chaplain, Tsnan, had joined the Fourth Company in replace of Xavi'san's champion, Vil'Turn, who was still badly injured and lying in the medic bay. 

Alongside Tsnan, was Apothecary Ark’tunis. Ark'Tunis was Shri’kia's packmate, if you were a wolf of Fenris, or a freind. They had stayed with each other in battle, Ark'Tunis saving Shri'kia's life on the planet of Salamander, named after the Salamanders by the populace that they had saved. Ravendor saw Shri’kia repay the debt, and drag the Apothecary away from certain death at the hands of a Tyranid Lictor. 

"The Emperor will guide our weapons until the very end!" Tsnan encouraged the Command Squad. "Our Primarch is always watching us! Our Emperor is always watching us! We cannot fail! We will not fail!"

(All You look at your brothers, and at Chaplain Tsnan and Ark'tunis, the Apothecary. You have known your brothers well over the years, but that doesn't mean you like them all. Do you respect them as a warrior? Or do you believe them to be your rival?

[[[Ooc: Sorry again if this update isn't what you're hoping for, but the next will be War. Also, if the charachter of Tsar'gan doesn't respond by after that thread, he will be killed off in a battle. Honourably, of course]]]


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa'orn looked at the other memberas of the Squad, but instead of their champion a Chaplin stood there.
Sa'orn was disturbed by his presence, he would exhort them to great deeds but at what cost.

He then looked at the rest of the squad and tried to liven up the atmosphere.
'Let us hope these renegades know we're coming, then it shall be an enjoyable fight.'


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Shri’kia looked around at his squadmates, now secured in the restraining harnesses of the drop pod. Ark’tunis had decided to join them at the last minute, claiming the platoons previous apothecary was needed elsewhere. No one objected. Thinking back, Shri’kia looked at all his squadmates and thought on each and everyone of them as he prepared to head into battle with them.

Sar'zhulgiin had always been a loyal comrade, ready to die fighting than let his own troopers do the dying for him. Though he was alittle too sarcastic, Shri allowed a brief smile, knowing he could count on him. 

Vil'turn had always been alittle too crazy for Shri’s liking, but he was still a loyal fighter and devoted to the Emporer. He was tolerable.

Though he talked too much, Sa'orn had always been one of the few men Shri called friend. Shri had first heard of his exploits through rumors, and then had been placed in his Company. He was a good man, loyal, and a fierce fighter. Shri new he could count on him. 

Shri had never liked Tsar'gan, and saw him as a danger and a cancer to the Chapter. Tsar’gan was too aggressive, killing at a slight wim or for fun. He was cold, cruel, and calcutlating; with ni imagination when it came to battle. Shri tolerated him, but was wary of the day he might have to step in and prevent him from going over the edge. 



Now they were headed to battle, and Shri’s heart looked forward to it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

THE DROP POD plunged into the ground, and the command squad poured out into the heat of the battle, Xavi'san powered up his thunder hammer, and hoistered his storm shield as Chaplain Tsnan bellowed a warcry. 

Next to Xavi'san, Tsar'gan hoisted the Company's standard as a marine next to him was brought down by a bolter round to the neck. Blood spurted out of him, and he dropped to the floor. 

The Fourth Captain had no time to mourn his brother's death, for a foolish Cutilist charged into him, yelling his praise to the dark gods whom he worshiped. Before he could even scratch The Captain, his thunderhamer hit home, causing his first blood.

"For The Emperor!" Chaplain Tsnan cried next to him.

(All You stick with your captain, as Void Reavers charge towards your lines. You are all faced with a horde of traitors attacking you. How do you kill them? What weapon do you use?

~Bane of Kings


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice, time to kill


Shri’kia threw off his restraining harness as bolter and las rounds struck all around him. He saw Void Reapers, as far as the eye could see; and his heart filled with joy at the coming battle. Next to him Ark’tunis tended to a marine who had taken a bolter round to the neck.

“Good luck brother may fortune smile upon us this day,” he said without looking up. Shri looked to his Captain, and saw Xavi'san already charging into the Void Reapers lines, the rest of his brothers behind him. “For Vulkan, and the Emporer!” Shri cried and joined the charge, firing his double bolt pistols into the enemy.

So thick was the Void Reavers charge that he couldn’t miss. He hit a cultist in the chest, the mass-reactive round burning his heart into a hole. He shot a Chaos marine in the face, watched him fall beneath the boots of his charging brethren. At 10ft he lobbed a fragg grenade into the charging mass, clearing a hole for his first attack. Draw his treasured Axe of Sharginrium, then leapt and brought it down on a cultist, serating him down the middle. He spun, beheading a marine, and brought his axe around and across; deflecting a vicious blow from a chain axe. He then swung it backhanded and chopped off the owner’s hand; the chained falling to the ground angrily its teeth still biting. Shri spun the axe around, up, and then down, neatly cutting the marine’s torso in half.

Shri became a blur, hacking, spinning, jumping, and slicing through the mass of the Void Reavers. He noticed that so few drop pods had fallen here, and that it was hard to form a battle line with so few brothers. He threw his axe into the air and rolled to avoid a nasty uppercut from a power sword, then jumped, grabbing the axe and bring it down on the swords owner, decapitating him. He turn suddenly and found himself tied with the blades of Brother Sa’orn. “Well met brother,” he said…………….


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa'orn looked at the marine that had nearly killed him.
'Well met to you too brother,' Sa'orn said as he broke away and swung his lightning claws in a wide arc, bringing many a cultist down, he ducked a quick blow and sliced the legs off the nearest heretic.

'Feel the vengance of the Emperor traitor scum!' Sa'orn yelled as he dived into the ranks of the enemy, slicing and stabbing at anything he came across.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

we still going??


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

(I'll update at the weekend sometime maybe.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

OOC: hey Bane, you gonna update or should I continue the battle


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_"Into the Fires of Battle, Unto the Anvil of War!" _​



~Salamanders Battlecry​

_The Setting is the Planet Morfang, a Death World in the Ultima Segmentum, a planet that used to belong to the Astartes Chapter known as the Void Reavers. The Void Reavers were loyal to the Imperium until the Olympious Crusade, when their Chapter Master Rovannor, turned his back on the Emperor and pledged his alliance to the Ruinous Powers. He was not alone in that betrayal, for four whole battle companies of the Void Reavers followed their master. Those who resisted were cut down and slaughtered. 

So the Void Reavers set about a decade of slaughter, sacrificing the populace of Morfang to the Chaos Gods. In this decade, the Imperium ignored the pleas for help. 

For their borders were beset on all sides. Abbaddon had recently launched his thirteenth Black Crusade, forcing the Imperials to send aid to Cadia. And such were the ferocity of recent Tyranid attacks, that the fleet sent to rescue the Imperial Citizens of Morfang was grounded into dust by Hive Fleet Leviathan. 

It was then that the Salamanders stepped in. The Salamanders Fourth Company, with elements from the Fifth reserve Company, and the First and Tenth, were sent to liberate Morfang and save the loyalists on the planet from destruction. Overall Commander was to be the Fourth Captain Xavi'san, The Master of the Fleet..._​
_Extract from the Chronichles of Fourth Captain Xavi'san_

FOURTH CAPTAIN XAVI'SAN led his men over the blaze of the battle as the Salamanders pushed back the oncoming horde of cutilists one bolter round at a time. Eventually, after what seemed like hours, the battle was finally coming to a close, and the Salamanders had established a foothold on Morfang.

Xavi'san then voxed to his brothers. "Brothers, we have done the Emperor proud this day! This is where we make our stand on Morfang and attempt to overthrow the Void Reavers!"

The Salamanders cheered. "Now," continued Xavi'san. "Could all members of my Command Squad report to me immediatly, we have matters to discuss on the coming battle."

(Five Minuites Later)

Xavi'san looked at his command squad stationed around him, each bloody and scared from the battle. "Brothers, we have lost many comrades today in the attempt to gain a foothold in this planet. I would press forward immediatley, but It is important that we establish a base of operations. I have also had word from the Blood Angels 5th Captain Corgion, as he, along with a battle company of the Angels are heading to Morfang to aid us in our mission."

((All but Vil'turn) How do you react with the news of the coming Blood Angels? Do you respect your Brothers in red, or do you detest the Sons of Sanguinius? Are you angry that they may come to steal your glory?)

((Vil'turn) You believe yourself fully recovered from injures, and demand to be taken planetside. However, the apothercaries do not think that you are fit to battle. Perswade them, show them that you're capable of taking to the fields of battle.

((OCC: Sorry for the long wait, completley forgot about this thread)).


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

vil'turn stepped into the arena, another marine followed him in. He had convinced the apothcarys that if he could beat another astares in a spar why couldnt he beat renegades, they could not argue with that kind of logic and agreed to let him fight another astares. 

The other marine was a seargant he to had been injured but not heavily, he had recovered in a matter of hours but h sought out the chaplain beliving himself to be doubtig the emporor. The chaplains had declared that if he had proved himself in the eyes of the emporor then he was still qualifyed to erve in the chapters due.

"i do not want to over stretch you brother, you still look weak" said the seargant.
"if i wanted you to go easy on me i would not have asked you to spar would i?, i assure you i am not holding back". 
"who am i do deny you a loss." 
With that remark anger flared inside vil'turn he lunged at the marine who stepped sideways, vil leap in the air and delivered a kick to the side of the face. 

vil'turn finished the seargant off easily he was no match for the seasened veteran in close combat. "well? is that enough for you?" asked vil'turn. the apothacary simply sighed and pointed to the waiting serf. The serf followed vil to his quarters and helped vil equpt his armour. vil'turn bade him farewell and picked up his blade.

vil sat in the thunderhawk "_wrath of nocturne_" with a squad of devastators and veteran brother ammadeus a dreadnought with a glorius past. vil'turn overheard the chatter of the devastators but all vil could make out was Captain Corgion vil knew he was a blood angels whos deeds had spread far through the galaxy. "My apologies brothers but i could not help but over hear you, what has happened to captain corgion?" asked vil'turn "He and his company are are joining us with our battles" answered a marine from the squad. Vil'turn greeted his brothers from his squad and his captain, they were already deep in discusion.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa'orn felt a surge of anger roll into his body.
Why would the Blood Angels come here, the Salamanders already have the situation under control, this so called "Glorious" Captain would steal the glory and make out that we are rats.
Sa'orn let the anger flow into him, it empowered him, but he had to let it pass, he had to resist the urge to throw a tantrum and run away.
He turned to the Captain and said, '_Captain, if we are to have the assistance of the Blood Angels, then we should start preparing for their arival; immediately.'_


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_"Into the Fires of Battle, Unto the Anvil of War!" _​
~Salamanders Battlecry​


The Setting is the Planet Morfang, a Death World in the Ultima Segmentum, a planet that used to belong to the Astartes Chapter known as the Void Reavers. The Void Reavers were loyal to the Imperium until the Olympious Crusade, when their Chapter Master Rovannor, turned his back on the Emperor and pledged his alliance to the Ruinous Powers. He was not alone in that betrayal, for four whole battle companies of the Void Reavers followed their master. Those who resisted were cut down and slaughtered. 

So the Void Reavers set about a decade of slaughter, sacrificing the populace of Morfang to the Chaos Gods. In this decade, the Imperium ignored the pleas for help. 

For their borders were beset on all sides. Abbaddon had recently launched his thirteenth Black Crusade, forcing the Imperials to send aid to Cadia. And such were the ferocity of recent Tyranid attacks, that the fleet sent to rescue the Imperial Citizens of Morfang was grounded into dust by Hive Fleet Leviathan. 

It was then that the Salamanders stepped in. The Salamanders Fourth Company, with elements from the Fifth reserve Company, and the First and Tenth, were sent to liberate Morfang and save the loyalists on the planet from destruction. Overall Commander was to be the Fourth Captain Xavi'san, The Master of the Fleet...​
Extract from the Chronichles of Fourth Captain Xavi'san​
THE BLOOD ANGELS GUNSHIPS arrived about an hour after the meeting, dropping the fifth company, the so-called "Knights of Baal," in an impressive demonstration of military might around the Salamander's base of operations. Land Raiders were deployed from Thunderhawk Gunships, one in particular arriving at the front of the Command Tent. The Blood Angels captain Corgion descended with his Honour Guard, five Terminator Armoured Veterans and his command squad. Stepping out from the Command Tent to meet the Fifth Company. 

"Fourth Captain Xavi'san," Captain Corgion remarked as a manner of greeting. "It is an honour to fight along side the Salamanders again."

"Aye," replied Captain Xav'san. "Welcome to this dammed planet."

((All) What is your reaction the Blood Angels appereance? Do you look awed? Are you jealous? Do you think that this isn't necerssary to put on such a spectacular arrival?


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa'orn looked at the Blood Angels, he felt a surge of anger yet again rise into him again.
He walked up to his Captain and bowed to the Blood Angels Captain.
'It is an honour to serve alongside the Blood Angels once again,' Saorn said with a hint of jealousy appearing in his voice.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Shri’kia saw the Blood Angels commander descend from the Thunder hawk and walk over to the captain. Shri'kia felt a pang of jealousy as the Salamanders were here first, and should have the right to claim the kill. The Blood Angels were loose cannon, with their genetic faults causing them to go nuts. In Shri’kia eyes, they were inferior to his Vulkan ancestors, who had survived on a world that was so inhospitable that it should have killed them.

Shri’kia realized, however, that they would need more men in order to take down the heretics here. Already they had lost many a good battle brother just claiming this beachhead for their attack on this world. The Blood Angels reinforcements would be a welcomed addition, tactically. Personally, Shri hoped they would all die good deaths, and pave the way for his brethren.

Shri stood at attention, awaiting further orders from his commander.


----------



## gazzien (Jun 6, 2010)

Tsar'gan looked at the Blood Angels around his commander and frowned underneath his helmet. Still, as the standard bearer, it was his job to be impassive and represent their chapter. He followed his Captain, tersely greeting blood angels that talked to him, and exuding an aura of disdain.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

_"Into the Fires of Battle, Unto the Anvil of War!" _​

~Salamanders Battlecry​



_The Setting is the Planet Morfang, a Death World in the Ultima Segmentum, a planet that used to belong to the Astartes Chapter known as the Void Reavers. The Void Reavers were loyal to the Imperium until the Olympious Crusade, when their Chapter Master Rovannor, turned his back on the Emperor and pledged his alliance to the Ruinous Powers. He was not alone in that betrayal, for four whole battle companies of the Void Reavers followed their master. Those who resisted were cut down and slaughtered. 

So the Void Reavers set about a decade of slaughter, sacrificing the populace of Morfang to the Chaos Gods. In this decade, the Imperium ignored the pleas for help. 

For their borders were beset on all sides. Abbaddon had recently launched his thirteenth Black Crusade, forcing the Imperials to send aid to Cadia. And such were the ferocity of recent Tyranid attacks, that the fleet sent to rescue the Imperial Citizens of Morfang was grounded into dust by Hive Fleet Leviathan. 

It was then that the Salamanders stepped in. The Salamanders Fourth Company, with elements from the Fifth reserve Company, and the First and Tenth, were sent to liberate Morfang and save the loyalists on the planet from destruction. Overall Commander was to be the Fourth Captain Xavi'san, The Master of the Fleet..._​

Extract from the Chronichles of Fourth Captain Xavi'san​
"BROTHERS," CAPTAIN CORGION remarked. "I am not alone with your reinforcments, I am afraid. The glory will have to be split more furthur."

"Who else is coming, Captain?" asked Xavi'san as they made their way away from the Dropships. 

"Inquisitor Abraham Sidoro," announced Corgion. 

"Yes," said a voice from behind them. Xavi'san and his honour guard spun around to meet this proud, majestic body, ruined by decades of constant warfare in the Imperium's name. Abraham Sidoro had met the Salamanders Fourth Company before, when they had ignored his orders and rescued civilians from the Tomb World of Korgoa Primus, before Sidoro could issue exterminatus. Ovbiously, by the look of disdain on his face, he hadn't forgotton that incident. "It is an honour to fight alongside the Salamanders once more," he remarked sarcastically.

"Inquisitor," snarled Xavi'san. "Take your false words somewhere else. Why is this human with us, Captain?"

"It was by order of the High Lords of Terra," remarked Corgion. "Because apparently this world is more dangerous than we know."

"How come?" replied Xavi'san.

"It appears, aside from the Void Reavers already being on Morfang, we have an Ork horde en route, as well as a small tendril from the xenos known as the Tyranids."

"Tyranids," spat Xavi'san. "How do you know this?"

"I have my... contacts," responded Inquisitor Sidoro.

(All How do you react by Sidoro arriving? Do you hate the Inquisitor or do you respect him? Also, how do you feel about the fact that an Ork Waaaghh! is bearing down on Morfang, along with several Tyranids? Do you think that Two Companies will be able to defeat all three enemies without resorting to exterimatus? Or do you think there will be no other option?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Shri’kia was stunned at the appearance of Inquisitor Sidoro; the last person he expected to meet on this godforsaken planet. Seeing him brought back horrible memories, memories of pain, and mass murder all for the sake of principal. The people of the planet Korgoa Primus were not to blame, and should have been saved from the Necron menace. 

Yet Sidoro, with his usual ruthless tactics, order the Exterminatus of the planet; which happened to be a major producer of cermite for the Salamander armories. Shri’kia bristled with anger, remembering all the sorrow that had followed and the extreme hate for the Inquisitor he had developed over the years. Now to see him again, especially here, was close to maddening. These thoughts twirled in his head as his hand slowly moved to the hilt of his axe.

A hand suddenly stopped its advance, and Shri’kia looked to find Ark’tunis holding it. “Easy brother now is not the time for arguing amongst ourselves. Duty first.” Shri smiled in his helmet, and nodded, moving back to attention. His thoughts drifted back to what the inquisitor had also said. Orks were no challenge, and indeed, a few might be worth opponents to fight if they came. The news about Tyranids, however, mad his blood run a little colder than usual.

Back on Grigovian IV, they had encountered some tyranid splinter fleets. Though space marines felt no fear, those days had caused Shri to come as close as a Marine does to fear. Some of the monstrosities he saw…………………………………………. Still, he would fight them, as he always has, and would uphold the Imperium in all its might and glory.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa'orn bowed to the Inquisitor, he saw him as a figure of power that demanded respect and Sa'orn decided to give it to him.
'How goes your work Inquisitor, have you made anymore progress on the information of Tyranids,' Sa'orn said, not expecting a reply.
He then let the words the man had said sink in. An Ork Waaagh!!, a Splinter fleet and Renegades. What was this world coming to.


----------



## gazzien (Jun 6, 2010)

Tsar'gan remained impassive, though within his head he was in turmoil. He respected the Inquisitor for the intelligence, but simultaneously confused about his secrecy. He also believed the point of the Space Marines was to protect innocent citizens, but believed that they would need t invoke Exterminatus to take care of this threat.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

"_Into the Fires of Battle, Unto the Anvil of War_​!" 


~Salamanders Battlecry​

_The Setting is the Planet Morfang, a Death World in the Ultima Segmentum, a planet that used to belong to the Astartes Chapter known as the Void Reavers. The Void Reavers were loyal to the Imperium until the Olympious Crusade, when their Chapter Master Rovannor, turned his back on the Emperor and pledged his alliance to the Ruinous Powers. He was not alone in that betrayal, for four whole battle companies of the Void Reavers followed their master. Those who resisted were cut down and slaughtered. 

So the Void Reavers set about a decade of slaughter, sacrificing the populace of Morfang to the Chaos Gods. In this decade, the Imperium ignored the pleas for help. 

For their borders were beset on all sides. Abbaddon had recently launched his thirteenth Black Crusade, forcing the Imperials to send aid to Cadia. And such were the ferocity of recent Tyranid attacks, that the fleet sent to rescue the Imperial Citizens of Morfang was grounded into dust by Hive Fleet Leviathan. 

It was then that the Salamanders stepped in. The Salamanders Fourth Company, with elements from the Fifth reserve Company, and the First and Tenth, were sent to liberate Morfang and save the loyalists on the planet from destruction. Overall Commander was to be the Fourth Captain Xavi'san, The Master of the Fleet..._​

Extract from the Chronichles of Fourth Captain Xavi'san​
"How goes your work Inquisitor, have you made anymore progress on the information of Tyranids?" asked Sa'orn, on Xavi'san's left. 

"It is bad news, I'm afraid," Inquisitor Sidoro responded. "The Hive fleet is not far away from Morfang. We have at best, a week to scour these traitors from the planet below before the xenos arrive, and two more weeks before the greenskins enter the system." 

"Then the odds are firmly in our favour, Inquisitor," remarked Xavi'san with a smile. "Now then, come, my freinds, we have matters to discuss."

"Fourth Captain!" shouted a voice, and Xavi'san turned to see a battered Salamander Scout, his armor ragged and torn, his face bloody.

Xavi'san turned to meet the Scout, whom he recgonised as Lux. "What is it, Brother Lux?"

"The Void Reavers have mounted an attack on the outskirts of the base. We saw them... but they saw us. They have some kind of heavy weapon, big. Bigger than anything I've seen before."

Xavi'san grimaced, breathing the words, "Titan."

"Aye," replied Sidoro. 

(All) How is your reaction when you see the news of the Titan? What do you think about the time the Salamanders have to liberate Morfang? Could they really conquer a whole Space Marine Chapter Planet within 3 Weeks? With only Two Companies?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

"TITAN"

Shri'kia blood frooze for a second at the very mention of the word. A Titan, here, and in the hands of the enemy, it was a heretical idea. However, Sidoro never lied, and the truth was scary. They had nothing to counter it, and he doubted that the Blood Angels had any better. If they did come across it, they would be in for a tough fight and would need everything they had to defeat it.

Shri'kia stood at attention, awaiting further orders


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sa'orn didn't flinch at the mention of a Titan. He was a Space Marine, a Loyal Space Marine and nothing could withstand a Loyalist Space Marine.
What really suprised him was the Inquisitors answer to his question, it was a disappointing one, the littlest respite was the fact that they had a whole three weeks to purge a chapter planet before the Greenskins arrived.
Sa'orn let his Lightning Claws slide out of their sheaths.
_'Let them come."_


----------

